# HELP! My LGD keeps trying to breed my NDGs, puppies, etc



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

My new LGD (who is _supposed_ to be 2 years old - intact) simply WILL NOT stop chasing one particular doe (my herd queen) around the pasture - she runs and screams and cries but he WON'T stop. He paws at her and tries to mount her exactly like a buck would do. Poor doe is afraid of him... She's NOT in season. How do I fix this? Is he "too old" to unlearn this behavior? I'm *this close* to re-homing him (as a NON LGD Great Pyr), I have to watch him every minute, as he escapes from every pen I put him in and goes right back to messing with her. He is currently on a lead in the goat pen so she can get away from him, but he has broken 3 (!!) collars in his zeal to get at her... I can't imagine he is a effective guardian with this sexual deviation... I also have 3 Great Pyr puppies (2 female) and he won't leave them alone either... is he going to start in on me next??? I can't take it anymore! HELP!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Getting him neutered may help but @ 2 its probably a learned behavior by now and even neutering may not help. Is this why the other people got rid of him? How old are your pups? Anything over 4 months could possibly get bred. Although large breed pups mature slower so hopefully haven't gone into heat yet. But injury to the pups or goat is a probable outcome. And yes I would say he will try to mount you at some point. This is also a dominate thing alot of times. I would seriously rehome as non lgd with a home that has NO kids under 15.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

They CLAIMED to be rehoming him bc they were getting out if goats.. i now wonder if that is true. He has an unnatural attachment to me... not allowing the goats near me when I'm in the pasture. He is looking more and more to be a serious mistake - I don't have the desire or time to fix behavior of this kind :-( I feel sorry for him too.. living hus life on a lead but I simply can't trust him.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Given his past I would try really hard to find a rescue for him. And forget allowing him in with the goats. He jumps on a nigi's back wrong and that's it. Anyway a rescue will have him fixed and try to work with him and place him in the right home for him. The guarding you from the goats could turn dangerous as well, especially if he would attack-are you big enough to pull him off something?? Just something to consider. Its nice that you gave him a chance but it sounds like he's just not right for what you want. But I think you realize that. Sorry the people weren't honest, sadly it happens way to much and the animal is the one who ends up suffering by getting bounced around. And please don't take that against you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would get him chained up for now. My goats come far before my guards do and I would be very concerned for the goats safety. I highly doubt this will be something you can work out and if it was I would have a hard time trusting him alone with the goats...not to mention he now can go over the fences. Just a big risk in my opinion. 

I would get him neautered and rehomed or put down to be honest.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He needs to be fixed if you have young female dogs on the property. 

It sounds much like a dominate behavior as opposed to a sexual one with the herd queen but I am not there to see it. 

At 2 even well behaved dogs will go thru a little challenging stage. He is not a adult yet that is closer to 3 years old. Every time he gets away with it it becomes more of a game (a very bad game). 

If you want to keep him he needs to be only with the goats when he is supervised on a leash so the behavior can be stopped instantly. If you can't be with him he needs to be securely tethered like on a cable trolly with a metal buckle collar (even very strong dogs should not be able to break thru a metal buckle collar that is like a belt not the quick release kind. Remember then that if he can get tangled on things he can't get free so make sure it is safe. If that wont work he needs to be in a escape proof dog pen. Sounds like you have some work to do with him to make him a good LGD. Even more work if he was allowed to do this behavior at his old home. 

Your young pups will be the same though in that they will require training. Even if they are good now they will go thru stages where they challenge and they must be taught correctly. 

I hope it works out for you and him. I agree that if you don't have the time to train him he poses a risk to your animals and should be rehomed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When a goat runs...and a dog is following...and the goat will not stop...it makes the dogs excitement rate increases...tremendously...... it is the thrill of the chase.. a wild instinct in the dog...but...always ends up very devastating... as it can be play or is the instinct to hunt...chase down and kill.....2 years old... the dog should be well trained by then....if he was corrected anytime he did something wrong....to me... he wasn't corrected for this and needs to be..... It is never to late to train that dog ....he needs to be constantly watched and corrected...every time he does wrong....if the dog cannot be watched... should be taken away from the herd..... locked in another area....
If the behavior isn't corrected and monitored at all times....your goat will eventually get killed or hurt....very bad....it is never a good outcome.... If you don't have the time to put into this dog.....and can re-home the dog ....that would be great....I am very concerned... if the dog continues with his bad behavior.......


----------

